# La cultura e il senso del lavoro



## aristocat (1 Maggio 2011)

Non so se aprire qua questa discussione... comunque, quando se non oggi, Primo Maggio, lanciare questo domandone: come vi ponete nei confronti del lavoro? se non è una domanda troppo personale.

Che senso date all'idea di lavorare?

perchè, se nei secoli le concezioni sono cambiate parecchio (dal lavoro come attività indegna rispetto all'_otium_ letterario, all'_ora et labora_ medievale per cui il lavoro è un'attività benedetta da Dio, al motto, credo darwiniano, _il lavoro nobilita l'uomo e lo libera_) oggi vedo che ognuno la prende un po' come vuole; talvolta ho notato incongruenze tra le dichiarazioni d'intenti pubbliche (Italia Repubblica fondata sul lavoro, lavoro come realizzazione di sè) e agire dei singoli...

Ora, per quanto riguarda me, io do al concetto di lavoro un significato molto profondo, che va oltre il semplice bisogno di procacciarsi un sostentamento (cosa non banale, comunque ). Per me qualunque lavoro arricchisce lo spirito e la mente, rafforza la propria etica e l'autostima... è il mettersi in gioco con ambienti e caratteri diversi e cercare di trovare una sinergia e una coesione... è "costruire qualcosa", sia di concreto che di spirituale, interiore. E' un'esperienza impagabile della vita.

Con tutto questo, però, non mi illudo che altri la possano pensare uguale, tanto che nel tempo posso dire di averne sentite di tutti i colori sull'argomento ("ormai il pensionamento è alle porte, per gli ultimi mesi posso permettermi di non fare più nulla", "sì, ok lavorare, ma io le mie chiacchiere le devo fare" "le raccomandazioni? sono l'unico modo che concepisco per _a)_ trovare lavoro _b)_ fare carriera. Il merito non conta niente", "il lavoro è _l'ultima cosa_ nella scala delle priorità"), a conferma del fatto che siamo davvero in una democrazia :mrgreen: e che soprattutto certe ricorrenze (vedi Primo Maggio) hanno per ognuno di noi un significato diversissimo.

Ciò premesso, ci tengo a dire che anche da voi non mi aspetto peli sulla lingua , tra l'altro siete coperti da anonimato e quindi in questo spazio di riflessione potete davvero scatenarvi :singleeye:.
Con un'avvertenza: questa non è una discussione "politica" sul Governo inetto che non trova le giuste manovre per risanare il mercato del lavoro. 
La mia è una riflessione prettamente_ intimista_, tenetene conto. Altrimenti mi verrà l'orticaria e vi riterrò _molto_ colpevoli . Grazie .

ari


----------



## MK (1 Maggio 2011)

Io vorrei il minimo garantito per tutti, casa scuola assistenza sanitaria gratuiti. Il ruolo che si assume aliena a lungo andare.


----------



## aristocat (1 Maggio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Io vorrei il minimo garantito per tutti, casa scuola assistenza sanitaria gratuiti. Il ruolo che si assume aliena a lungo andare.


In pratica, tu dici che se manca il minimo di assistenza e welfare, anche il senso del proprio lavorare acquisisce sfumature differenti?

E in che senso si rischia l'alienazione in costanza di lavoro?


----------



## MK (1 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> In pratica, tu dici che se manca il minimo di assistenza e welfare, anche il senso del proprio lavorare acquisisce sfumature differenti?
> 
> E in che senso si rischia l'alienazione in costanza di lavoro?


Ci si identifica col proprio ruolo lavorativo. Quante sono le persone che fanno davvero il lavoro che amano? Si esce la mattina presto, si rientra la sera tardi, si mangia tanto per stare in piedi e poi stravaccati davanti al televisore. La vita è breve. Bisognerebbe riempirla con la passione, non con la sopravvivenza. La scuola non insegna l'amore per lo studio ma come ottimizzare le risorse per diventare produttori di reddito e consumatori. Leggiti "Adesso basta" di Simone Perotti, sento sempre più persone che hanno lo stesso suo desiderio di cambiare vita.


----------



## aristocat (1 Maggio 2011)

Bè sì MK; in effetti lo stakanovismo è l'altra faccia della medaglia. Tanto alienante quanto l'assenteismo fisico ed emotivo dal proprio lavoro...
Dirò un'ovvietà, però per me quando si arriva a questi estremi non solo si perde il senso vero del lavorare ma è chiaro che a monte c'è qualche malessere che ha radici più profonde :blank:


----------



## xfactor (1 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Non so se aprire qua questa discussione... comunque, quando se non oggi, Primo Maggio, lanciare questo domandone: come vi ponete nei confronti del lavoro? se non è una domanda troppo personale.
> 
> Che senso date all'idea di lavorare?
> 
> ...


Premesso che non ho capito il quesito........

Il mio carrissimo amico( quello della carta igienica) che mi disse , tu devi lavorare per vivere , e non vivere per lavorare!:up:


----------



## aristocat (1 Maggio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Premesso che non ho capito il quesito........
> 
> Il mio carrissimo amico( quello della carta igienica) che mi disse , tu devi lavorare per vivere , e non vivere per lavorare!:up:


Bè il quesito in due parole è: vai a lavorare scocciato e cercando di fare il minimo per prendere lo stipendio, e sei d'accordo con chi cerca di fare l'assenteista e il fannullone 
oppure
anche se vai a lavorare per vivere ci vai cercando di fare bene quello che fai (senza strafare)? e magari ti stanno sul bip quelli che scaldano la sedia? 

Uff :sonar: Non so se mi sono spiegata, ah?


----------



## xfactor (2 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Bè il quesito in due parole è: vai a lavorare scocciato e cercando di fare il minimo per prendere lo stipendio, e sei d'accordo con chi cerca di fare l'assenteista e il fannullone
> oppure
> anche se vai a lavorare per vivere ci vai cercando di fare bene quello che fai (senza strafare)? e magari ti stanno sul bip quelli che scaldano la sedia?
> 
> Uff :sonar: Non so se mi sono spiegata, ah?



Da piccolo imprenditore ti dico .......meglio che lavorino gli altri per te!

Dico anche che avendo in passato lavorato come dipendente l'ho fatto con piacere anche se ero sottopagato ( 650 mila lire). 12 ore al giorno per 6'5 giorni alla settimana compreso le festività, ferie per 10 giorni  annui, e quando ho chiesto un aumento mi hanno licenziato. Sono andato via , ma credimi che mi è molto dispiaciuto perchè amavo il mio lavoro!

PI ESSE  sempre del mio amico ....c'è chi il carretto lo tira e chi lo fà tirare!


----------



## passante (7 Maggio 2011)

non ho capito se la domanda va più nella direzione di una riflessione sociale o personale: quindi scelgo la seconda che ho detto 

io sono fortunato perchè mi piace il mio lavoro, anche se spesso è fonte di stress: anzi in certi periodi anche recenti lo stress ha prevalso sul piacere.
in passato sono stato consulente, in giro per l'italia. mi piaceva molto, però ero fuori casa 4-5 e a volte 6 giorni alla settimana e in generale avevo pochissimo tempo libero. a un certo punto è successa una cosa, è morto all'improvviso un mio amico, proprio in un viaggio di lavoro. questo mi ha fatto fermare e dire: ma ando ca**o vado? dove corro? che vado a fare in giro se la mia vita è qui? e così ho cominciato a cercare un lavoro più sedentario e dopo un bel po' (quasi due anni) ho finalmente avuto una proposta interessante e l'ho accettata. ora sono dipendente, ho un ruolo che mi piace in una ditta che mi piace abbastanza, in ogni caso sono soddisfatto. anche il mio compagno fa un bel lavoro, o almeno un lavoro che gli piace, anche se non è pagato molto, ma non ha importanza perchè in due non ci manca niente. lui però ha lavorato da precario per molti anni prima di essere strutturato: dieci anni di precariato :unhappy: ha avuto il posto proprio quando era scoraggiato e voleva lasciare...


----------



## aristocat (7 Maggio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> non ho capito se la domanda va più nella direzione di una riflessione sociale o personale: quindi scelgo la seconda che ho detto
> 
> io sono fortunato perchè mi piace il mio lavoro, anche se spesso è fonte di stress: anzi in certi periodi anche recenti lo stress ha prevalso sul piacere.
> in passato sono stato consulente, in giro per l'italia. mi piaceva molto, però ero fuori casa 4-5 e a volte 6 giorni alla settimana e in generale avevo pochissimo tempo libero. a un certo punto è successa una cosa, è morto all'improvviso un mio amico, proprio in un viaggio di lavoro. questo mi ha fatto fermare e dire: ma ando ca**o vado? dove corro? che vado a fare in giro se la mia vita è qui? e così ho cominciato a cercare un lavoro più sedentario e dopo un bel po' (quasi due anni) ho finalmente avuto una proposta interessante e l'ho accettata. ora sono dipendente, ho un ruolo che mi piace in una ditta che mi piace abbastanza, in ogni caso sono soddisfatto. anche il mio compagno fa un bel lavoro, o almeno un lavoro che gli piace, anche se non è pagato molto, ma non ha importanza perchè in due non ci manca niente. lui però ha lavorato da precario per molti anni prima di essere strutturato: dieci anni di precariato :unhappy: ha avuto il posto proprio quando era scoraggiato e voleva lasciare...


Sì, sì, Passante, hai capito lo spirito, voleva essere una riflessione personale. E quello che hai risposto è molto interessante...


----------



## Daniele (7 Maggio 2011)

Fare e fare bene!!! A mio avviso il lavoro non serve solo per avere il denaro per vivere, ci si passa così tanto tempo che se non piace diventa una cosa orribile. Io sono dell'idea che ci sono momenti in cui devi venire a patti con il lavoro, ma c'è sempre l'opportunità di trovare qualcosa che ci renda felici.


----------



## Buscopann (8 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Non so se aprire qua questa discussione... comunque, quando se non oggi, Primo Maggio, lanciare questo domandone: come vi ponete nei confronti del lavoro? se non è una domanda troppo personale.
> 
> Che senso date all'idea di lavorare?
> 
> ...


Lavorare per vivere e non vivere per lavorare. Questa è la mia superficiale visione del lavoro. Cerco di fare bene quello che faccio, mi impegno, ho certamente uno spiccato senso del dovere. Però non faccio molto di più di quello che mi viene chiesto o per il quale sono pagato perché trovo che la vita offra cose più interessanti del lavoro.

Buscopann


----------



## Daniele (8 Maggio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Lavorare per vivere e non vivere per lavorare. Questa è la mia superficiale visione del lavoro. Cerco di fare bene quello che faccio, mi impegno, ho certamente uno spiccato senso del dovere. Però non faccio molto di più di quello che mi viene chiesto o per il quale sono pagato perché trovo che la vita offra cose più interessanti del lavoro.
> 
> Buscopann


Io no, perchè sono convinto che il lavoro non è solo lavoro dipendente, ma è più complesso, cioè un dipendente è un impresario di se stesso, vende le proprie capacità lavorative. Io faccio quello che m è richiesto ed imparo cose che potrebbero essermi utili anche se non richieste, ma lo faccio per me per avere competenze più vaste e meno specialistiche, perchè oggi ho un lavoro, domani potrei decidere di cambiarlo e cambiare con esso casa e città. la mia ragazza lo sa che io potrei fare degli anni senza fissa dimora, ma per lei non è un problema.


----------



## Minerva (9 Maggio 2011)

dopo la mia famiglia, gli affetti ...è una delle mie priorità di vita.
sono una stakanovista per esigenza e per piacere perché amo moltissimo il mìo lavoro; sono molto ambiziosa e non me ne vergogno.
lavoro molte ore al giorno, tutti i week end ma non me ne lamento.
è da quando avevo sedici anni che, insieme allo studio, mi sono sempre guadagnato da vivere facendo svariati lavori mettendoci sempre buona volontà e, addirittura passione in alcuni casi.
l'ho detto spesso: il difetto peggiore di un uomo (donna, ovviamente) per me è l'accidia


----------



## Minerva (9 Maggio 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Lavorare per vivere e non vivere per lavorare. Questa è la mia superficiale visione del lavoro. Cerco di fare bene quello che faccio, mi impegno, ho certamente uno spiccato senso del dovere. *Però non faccio molto di più di quello che mi viene chiesto* o per il quale sono pagato perché* trovo che la vita offra cose più interessanti del lavoro.*
> 
> Buscopann


 chiaro che esista molto altro...però penso che questo costituisca proprio la differenza tra le persone: non posso fare a meno di fare a meno di approfondire quello che faccio.
certamente a te aiuta il fatto di avere uno stipendio e _mangiare comunue ,_ nel mio caso penso che cercherei comunque di ottimizzare il mio ruolo


----------



## Kid (9 Maggio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Non so se aprire qua questa discussione... comunque, quando se non oggi, Primo Maggio, lanciare questo domandone: come vi ponete nei confronti del lavoro? se non è una domanda troppo personale.
> 
> Che senso date all'idea di lavorare?
> 
> ...



Io sono corretto sul lavoro e faccio quello che mi si chiede.

Non sono ambizioso, anzi...

Io dico solo che il lavoro uccide.

Non mi vergogno a dire che se potessi, mi farei mantenere!


----------



## Minerva (9 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Io sono corretto sul lavoro e faccio quello che mi si chiede.
> 
> Non sono ambizioso, *anzi...*
> 
> ...


 anzi..?


----------



## Kid (9 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> anzi..?


Se posso evitarmi delle responsabilità, lo faccio volentieri.

Non sogno aumenti o promozioni. Quello che faccio è appunto un lavoro, non un hobby. La sera no nvedo l'ora di tornare a casa. Faccio straordinari sol ose me li richiedono. 

Preferirei un aumento del tempo libero a disposizione, quello si! 

Lavoro per vivere, non vivo per il lavoro. E fortuna che il mio lavoro mi piace.


----------



## Minerva (9 Maggio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Se posso evitarmi delle responsabilità, lo faccio volentieri.
> 
> Non sogno aumenti o promozioni. Quello che faccio è appunto un lavoro, non un hobby. *La sera no nvedo l'ora di tornare a casa.* Faccio straordinari sol ose me li richiedono.
> 
> ...


 ma certo ...ma una cosa non esclude l'altra se lavori qualitativamente bene.


----------



## Kid (9 Maggio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma certo ...ma una cosa non esclude l'altra se lavori qualitativamente bene.


Il lavoro crea lavoro, è una delle poche certezze nella vita.


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2011)

*non è una dolorosa neccessità...*

http://www.video.mediaset.it/video/tgcom/servizio_tv/231657/il-lavoro-e-la-cosa-piu-nobile.html


----------



## Mari' (28 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> http://www.video.mediaset.it/video/tgcom/servizio_tv/231657/il-lavoro-e-la-cosa-piu-nobile.html




Bellissima trasmissione e Benigni si sa, e' un Grande :up:


PS Diro' di piu' a tratti mi sono anche commossa :infelice:


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Bellissima trasmissione e Benigni si sa, e' un Grande :up:
> 
> 
> PS Diro' di piu' a tratti mi sono anche commossa :infelice:


benigni è un portatore sano di passione ,sensibilità e dignità dell'essere umano


----------

